# Polaris Raising Funds for Warfighter Made with RZR Salute to Heroes Campaign



## VS_Goose

*Organization provides off-road experiences to injured veterans*

Polaris RZR, this Memorial Day, is partnering with Warfighter Made, a non-profit organization that supports ill, injured, and combat-wounded service members and veterans, with the RZR Salute to Heroes donation and giveaway campaign. The campaign is raising funds for the organization so they can continue to provide off-road experiences and customized vehicles to those injured while serving our country.

Starting today Polaris RZR is raising money in two ways, with 100 percent of the donations going directly to Warfighter Made. Those who donate through the RZR Salute to Heroes website will be entered to win one of 16 prizes from industry partners. Donors will also be eligible to win the grand prize, a custom military-themed RZR XP Turbo EPS built by the Diesel Brothers. Additionally, RZR will contribute $5 (up to $25,000) for every social media post that includes a picture of a RZR, a RZR Life story, and #RZRLife or #RZRSalutetoHeroes .

Check out the article here: Polaris Raising Funds for Warfighter Made with RZR Salute to Heroes Campaign - ATV.com


----------

